# Wildlife of southern Sweden



## Phalagorn (Jun 9, 2007)

*Ivö*













_Cicindela campestris_ 



















_Inachis io_







_Pardosa sp_., probably _P. amentata_







_Salticus scenicus_







_Anophius viaticus?_







_Donacia aquatica_













_Lacerta vivipara_







_Anguis fragilis_



















*Immelnsjön (Mjönäs)*

_Amaurobius fenestralis_ 







_Pardosa lugubris_







*Bergahållan (Oppmanna)*

_Ectobius lapponicus_













*Kullaberg*







_Alopecosa pulverulenta_ 







_Polyzonium germanicum_













_Atypus affinis._



















_Polyommatus icarus_, male 







_Polyommatus icarus_, female 







_Lycaena phlaeas_







_Hemaris fuciformis _

























_Libellula quadrimaculata_ 



















_Aeshna sp._













_Cicindela campestris_







Mating.













_Cetonia aurata_













_Melolontha melolontha_







_Dorcus parallelopipedus_

























_Graphosoma lineatum_ 













_Sinodendron cylindricum_







_Potosia aeruginosa._ 













_Anguis fragilis_


----------



## syndicate (Jun 9, 2007)

once again awesome pictures man.i like that little Atypus.what camera/lens u using btw?


----------



## beetleman (Jun 9, 2007)

:clap: very awesome pics!


----------



## Phalagorn (Jun 10, 2007)

syndicate said:


> once again awesome pictures man.i like that little Atypus.what camera/lens u using btw?


Thanks,
I use Nikon D80, Tamron SP AF90mm F/2.8 Di 1:1 Macro


----------



## demode (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice pics man! I've seen them before somewhere *g* :?


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice pics!


----------



## ornata (Jun 12, 2007)

nice pictures

Do you think I will get so nice makro pictures with a fujifilm finepix s6500fd(digital, super zoom):?


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Stefan!

Really a cool pics and nature is quite reminds me the same of St.-Petersburg area... except that Atypus...
I would say the flower beetle You call as Potosia (cetonischema) aeruginosa  ID'd incorrectly - this is most possible is Potosia cuprea ssp. (maybe cuprea metallica).
The "dung beetle" is Phelotrupes stercorarius and Chrysomelidae is maybe some species from the genus Clitra.
Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Phalagorn (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info Mikhail.


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Jun 14, 2007)

My pleasure, Stefan!


----------



## arrowhd (Jun 14, 2007)

What a beautiful country.


----------

